# F1 2013 - Reifenverschleiss zu hoch



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hab F1 2013, habe auch schon mehrere Saisons gefahren - aber auch mit nem Top-Boliden hatte ich immer ein massives Reifenproblem. Ich fahre 50% Renndistanz, spiele per Gamepad. Vor dem Rennen wird zB so was vorgeschlagen:

Start: weich
8. Runde: weich
16. Runde: hart bis Rennende 28. Runde

D.h. die weichen Reifen halten laut vorgeschlaganer Strategie also 8 Runden, die harten 12 Runden. Aber selbst wenn ich vorsichtshalber umstelle, dass ich ne Runde früher den ersten Wechsel mache UND auf hart wechsle, die harten Reifen dann jeweils nur 10-11 Runden fahre, sind die Reifen nochmal eine Runde vorher schon komplett am Arsch, ich MUSS schon zur 6. Runde rein, weil ich schon während dieser Runde nur noch rutsche und 2-3 Sekunden langsamer fahre...


Jetzt hab ich eine neue Karriere gestartet mit einem schwachen Wagen, und es ist noch schlimmer geworden:  zB in Barcelona sollen die weichen Reifen 7 Runden halten, ich war schon in Runde 4 langsamer, bin am Ende der Runde reingefahren. Die harten sollten 12 Runden halten, nach 8 war Ende im Gelände. Hab dann natürlich nen Stopp mehr als die anderen und bin viel weiter hinten gelandet...


Kennt jemand das Problem? Mein Setup ist jeweils eh schon so, dass ich die Werte, bei denen "erhöht den Reifenverschleiss" steht, nicht besonders hoch, sondern sogar recht niedrig eingestellt hab.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juli 2014)

Genau diese Problematik war doch DAS Thema in der Saison 2013. 
2-3 Sek. pro Runde hört sich für mich jetzt nicht dramatisch an.
Im Monaco GP 2013 sind die Mercedes am Anfang des Rennens ja auch gleich mal um die 4 Sek. pro Runde langsamer gefahren als möglich gewesen wäre, um die Reifen zu schonen.
Die haben ja die restlichen Autos wie eine Perlenkette hinter sich hergezogen (Trulli Train).^^

Hast Du denn auch schon mal versucht gleich von Anfang an einfach langsamer zu fahren um die Reifen zu schonen?
Oder geht das nicht weil die KI Fahrer das nicht machen und deren Reifen trotzdem durchhalten? 

Kannst Du am Fahrstil evtl. noch was optimieren? 


Früher und sanfter bremsen
sanft auf's Gas
nicht ganz so schnell durch die Kurven
minimale Lenkbewegungen, nicht ruckartig
möglichst keine Quersteher / Drifts, Verbremser und/oder Untersteuern


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2014)

Und wie sieht's mit der Reifentemperatur aus?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hilft auch das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrweVdyUdAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Genau diese Problematik war doch DAS Thema in der Saison 2013


 die haben ganz sicher nicht die realen unerwarteten Reifenprobleme simuliert, zumal es auch in den späteren Rennen immer noch so ist UND die anderen Fahrer das Problem nicht haben... 



> 2-3 Sek. pro Runde hört sich für mich jetzt nicht dramatisch an.


 wenn Du dann deswegen direkt vom Podestplatz auf Rang 8-10 fällst, dann sehr wohl ^^   und es sind auch mal 4-5 Sekunden, je nach Strecke. Und halt auch PLÖTZLICH, also nicht 2-3 Sek auf die personal best, sondern 2-3 Sekunden im Vergleich zur Vorrunde, d.h. wenn ich die eine Runde 2-3 Sek verliere, verliere ich in der folgenden sogar 6 Sekunden im Vergleich zur vorletzten Runde. Man muss gefühlt 50% früher bremsen als noch eine Runde zuvor, um am Ende einer Geraden die Kurve noch zu bekommen, es fährt sich so, als würde man mit Slicks bei Regen fahren... 


Sanfter bremsen is so ne Sache, da sind die Rundenzeiten dann schwach und ich werde überholt. Das ist nebenbei auch so ne Sache: bei vielen Strecken sind die KI-Fahrer auf Geraden unglaublich schnell, obwohl ich wenig Flügel eingestellt hab...

Und Untersteuern: genau DAS passiert, WENN die Reifen dann nachlassen. Vorher fahr ich an sich ohne nennenswerte Drifts...  und die Reifen drehen auch nicht durch beim beschleunigen, also auch nicht zu viel Gas.

@svd: die ist manchmal sogar grün, aber der Verschleiss eben bei Orange - Dunkelorange 2-3 Runden vorher als berechnet. Wobei man da auch beachten muss, dass ic nur 50% Rennlänge fahre, d.h bei 100% wären es 4-6 Runden "zu früh"


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @svd: die ist manchmal sogar grün, aber der Verschleiss eben bei Orange - Dunkelorange 2-3 Runden vorher als berechnet. Wobei man da auch beachten muss, dass ic nur 50% Rennlänge fahre, d.h bei 100% wären es 4-6 Runden "zu früh"


Naja, eher nicht. Ich denke der Reifenverschleiß und Spritverbrauch sind an die Renndistanz gekoppelt. Alles andere wäre nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Naja, eher nicht. Ich denke der Reifenverschleiß und Spritverbrauch sind an die Renndistanz gekoppelt. Alles andere wäre nicht sinnvoll.


Das sag ich ja eben: ich fahre 50% und muss 3x stoppen, genau wie bei einem 100% Rennen. D.h. der Verschleiß wird passend zur Renndistanz mitsimuliert, sonst könnte man ja bei einem Rennen mit 25% eingestellter Rennlänge ohne Stop durchfahren ^^

Bei einem 50%-Rennen hält der Reifen dann zB 10 Runden, bei 100% 20 Runden. So ist das bei F1 2013 und war auch schon AFAIK seit mind F1 2011 so.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Jetzt hatte ich gestern ein Regenrennen in Japan, bei dem die Reifen nach 5 Runden "orange" waren, nach 6 Runden waren sie definitiv unfahrbar, ich musste nach je 5 Runden rein, wenn ich den Vorsprung nicht verlieren wollte - als ich dann nach 15 Runden wieder wechselte, musste ich mit dem ersten Regenreifsatz erneut fahren, was natürlich unmöglich war. Aber selbst wenn ich 6 Runden durchgehalten hätte, wäre ich ab Runde 18 mit den alten Reifen aufgeschmissen gewesen. Ich hab dann neu gestartet, und kurz vor dem 3. Wechsel meinte der Mechaniker meinte, man könne Intermediates riskieren - eine andere Wahl hatte ich eh nicht, da fuhr ich dann halt mit Intermediates. Zwar wie auf Eiern, aber es war besser als mit den kaputten Regenreifen. Aber was soll man da machen, wenn der Regen nicht etwas nachgelassen hätte? 

Und jetzt grad hab ich das Rennen in Abu Dhabi zu Ende gefahren - auch da ließen die Reifen schon 2 Runden vor dem empfohlenen Zeitpunkt dermaßen nach, dass ich eine Runde vor dem geplanten Zeitpunkt reinmusste, um nicht pro Runde 2 Sekunden zu verlieren. Als Anhaltspunkt: nach 5 statt 6-7 Runden musste ich mit den weichen Reifen schon reinkommen und hatte in der Runde 5 bereits eine um 2 Sekunden schlechtere Zeit als zuvor, so dass mein mühsam herausgefahrener Vorsprung einfach weg  war.

 Ich hatte für das Rennen insgesamt 3 Stopps, wie empfohlen, aber NUR zu Beginn weich, an sich sollte es laut Mechaniker möglich sein, 2x weich zu nehmen. Und was passiert? Ich fuhr jeden Reifensatz echt so, dass man nicht gleich mehr als 2 Sek verliert, und In der Kurve vor der Ziellinie bricht das Auto am Ende der Kurve aus, Alonso zieht vorbvei und gewinnt, ich trudle rückwärts über Ziel und werde kurz vor dem Passieren der Ziellinie noch vom Drittplatzierten gerammt - und bekomme 20 Sek Zeitstrafe!


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juli 2014)

Wie wär's mit Mods?

Database - Reduced Tyre Wear | RaceDepartment Forums
oder
True to Life AI 2013 Season | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Danke, teste ich mal. 

Grad das USA-Rennen: angeblich sollten die weichen Reifen nach 9 Runden nicht mehr okay sein, Vorschlag also Wechsel nach 8 Runden - und in Sektor 1 der Runde 5 hab ich schon das "Warnsymbol" für die Reifen eingeblendet bekommen...    bei 100% Renndistanz wäre das also so, als sollten die nach 16 Runden gewechselt werden, aber nach 10 sind die schon down - über 30% früher. Wenn die anderen Fahrer dann AUCH diese Probleme hätten, wäre es ja okay - aber ich hab zB 4 Sek Vorsprung, und dann kommen die innerhalb von einer Runde auf 1-2 Sek ran, weil nur meine Zeiten nicht mehr auf dem besseren Level gehalten werden können

Vlt liegt es auch an der Steuerung per Gamepad?


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt liegt es auch an der Steuerung per Gamepad?


Ich bin mir sicher dass man mit Lenkrad/Pedalen gefühlvoller und schonender fahren kann. 
Du bremst und beschleunigst vermutlich mit den Triggern am Gamepad? Da ist man ja relativ schnell auf Vollgas/Vollbremsung, fast wie bei digitaler Steuerung.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass man mit Lenkrad/Pedalen gefühlvoller und schonender fahren kann.
> Du bremst und beschleunigst vermutlich mit den Triggern am Gamepad? Da ist man ja relativ schnell auf Vollgas/Vollbremsung, fast wie bei digitaler Steuerung.


 ja, eben. Wobei ich vor allem bei Gas aus Kurven langsam beschleunige, aber Kurven fährt man mit dem kleinen Stick halt fast immer mit 100% Einschlag

Aber an sich erwarte ich, dass das Spiel mir auch den Reifenverschleiß anhand meiner Qualifyings hochrechnet - wenn ich nach EINER Quali-Runde wieder in der Box bin und sehe, dass die Reifen nur noch bei 79% sind, dann können die unmöglich 7 Runden halten...


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... wenn ich nach EINER Quali-Runde wieder in der Box bin und sehe, dass die Reifen nur noch bei 79% sind, dann können die unmöglich 7 Runden halten...


Doch, im Rennen fährt man ja normalerweise auch keine Quali-Rundenzeiten. Also man versucht da eben nicht 100% aus den Reifen zu quetschen um eben dafür länger fahren zu können. 

Was für ein Auto fährst Du denn nun eigentlich? Ich hab gelesen dass z.B. der Reifenverschleiss im Spiel bei Lotus besonders extrem sein soll.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Doch, im Rennen fährt man ja normalerweise auch keine Quali-Rundenzeiten. Also man versucht da eben nicht 100% aus den Reifen zu quetschen um eben dafür länger fahren zu können.


 Also, wenn der Wagen leicht geworden ist, so die letzten 5-6 Runden, fahr ich sehr wohl Qualizeiten   aber ich quetsch in der Quali wiederum auch nicht ALLES raus, aber wenn ich in der Quali zB 0,5 Sek schneller bin als der 2., dann bin ich das im Rennen auch - ich fahre also nicht aggressiver als die KI, d.h. deren Verschleiss müsste identisch sein




> Was für ein Auto fährst Du denn nun eigentlich? Ich hab gelesen dass z.B. der Reifenverschleiss im Spiel bei Lotus besonders extrem sein soll.


 im Moment Force India, aber ich hatte das auch mit Red Bull, Ferrari, Williams, Mercedes...


----------

